
Learning to Predict Where Humans Look [pdf] - meseznik
http://people.csail.mit.edu/torralba/publications/wherepeoplelook.pdf
======
meseznik
mirror: [http://spotidoc.com/doc/744813/learning-to-predict-where-
hum...](http://spotidoc.com/doc/744813/learning-to-predict-where-humans-look)

